# Dogfights - P38 vs The Huns



## Royzee617 (Dec 15, 2007)

See what you missed in the great series (for the most part) Dogfights.

Lots of nice actual footage and CGI for your festive weekend enjoyment.

If you post nice compliments I might put up some more... 

As a bonus to all you iPod fans it's MP4 ripped using DVDFab.... so you can d/l it to play on the way to work! Aren't I kind.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

Excellent stuff Roy.... U go ahead and make all of those Dogfight episodes in this same manner, and u'll get legendary status here.....


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 15, 2007)

A second sample of this excellent series.

More on YT:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu21W-ls_bE_


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

Which episode is that one Roy???

Nevermind, its the Israeli F-15 vs Syrian Mig-21 episode...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 18, 2007)

Royzee617 said:


> See what you missed in the great series (for the most part) Dogfights.
> 
> Lots of nice actual footage and CGI for your festive weekend enjoyment.
> 
> ...



Funny hearing that narrator... the American version has a different soundtrack and voice over..

I wonder if they altered the script..

I was disappointed to hear the "forktailed devil" reference.

.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 20, 2007)

They love to get that old 'gabelschwanzeteufel' in don't they? I too shouted out - as I often do - 'stick to the point'!

Meanwhile if you want to watch a doc about the Battle of Kursk pop over here:
Battle of Kursk - joox.net


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 20, 2007)

Veeery low level flyby. Actual speed and slo mo to show off the Sky+ slo mo mode.
Once again in iPod-friendly format. Taken from the superb Dogfights show on the F8.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 24, 2007)

Xmas treat for you.
Mirage vs MiG.8)


----------

